# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Teri Weigel a choisi son camp

## Gana

Ce visage vous dit quelque chose ? C'est normal, c'est Teri Weigel, une star du X, et elle a décidé comme toute bonne citoyenne siliconée de prendre position et dire très officiellement qu'elle va voter pour... John McCain et Sarah Palin. Ce qui devrait non seulement mettre un terme définitif aux chances des Republicains dans cette campagne mais aussi... je sais plus ce que je voulais dire.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Anonyme871

Damned ! Le serveur de la fac bloque le chargement de l'image^^

----------


## Bilbut

Petite question : c'est fait exprès, dans la dernière phrase, le "non seulement" qui se termine comme ça, abruptement, orphelin de son "mais aussi" ?

----------


## atavus

je pense qu'un c'est fait pour encourager les votes pour les démocrates.
elle pouffe de rire quand elle dit pour qui elle va voter.

----------


## gun

je crois bien qu'elle est défoncée au crack

----------


## Pouts

Mon dieu, ça pique.

Je m'attendais à un peu de s3x, du genre la main en carton avec le doigt qui pointe aux couleurs de Frites McCain tout ça dans son orifice arrière, je suis déçu.

----------


## GROquiK

> Petite question : c'est fait exprès, dans la dernière phrase, le "non seulement" qui se termine comme ça, abruptement, orphelin de son "mais aussi" ?


...mais aussi à sa carrière "d'actrice"

----------


## Madval

Chaque fois que je vois quelqu'un faire : votez Mac Cain dans une vidéo je me dis c'est pas possible, ils vont encore perdre de l'electorat ou alors c'est fait exprès en douce par les démocrates.
Et sois belle et tais toi c'est un bon adage pour le coup la.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu hier, sur Canal, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller la vidéo de Hayden Panettiere (Heroes)
pour "voter McCain", parce qu'il est vieux, qu'il va déclencher une guerre, et qu'il va bientôt mourir...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ahah excellente la ptiote...

----------


## Pouts

Ca fuck sévère cette vidéo. :>

----------


## brunus

C'est un fake! c'est pas possible autrement! comment ils ont pu autoriser un truc si risible chez les républi(mac)cains?
 ::blink::

----------


## AgentDerf

J'adore le chant du chien c'est la classe!  ::): 

Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est elle, toute actrice porno de son état qu'elle est, la voir la dans son salon pourrave avec ca tonnes de chien ca me fait débander direct.
Elles sont pas sensée être riche les actrices porno? Comment elle s'acheter un canapé aussi pourri!

----------


## Graouu

La jolie Hayden Panettiere n'est pas seulement jolie et talentueuse, elle a aussi de l'humour ! Alors quand on lui a proposé de s'associer à _Funnyordie.com_ pour tourner une petite vidéo à prendre au dixième degré sur le compte de McCain, la demoiselle a répondu présente !
Elle commence par nous conseiller trois choses auxquelles tout bon citoyen devrait se plier : fumer, voter pour *John McCain* et ne pas mettre sa ceinture de sécurité ! Le décor est planté.
Envie d'une autre guerre ? Envie de taxes dont seuls les riches seront exemptés ? Envie d'un sosie de George Bush en plus vieux et avec un tempérament bien plus mauvais ? Dans ce cas, vous avez tout bon, votez McCain !

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=rU8BtvN7aZw

Source : http://www.actustar.com/Actualites/2...er-pour-mccain

Edit : Fuck iam powned !!!

----------


## aloxbollox

Une gagneuse zoophile, avec une amie comme ça... ::|:

----------


## Arsgunner

On contacte comment la SPA américaine? Pauvres chiens quoi vous avez vu ce qu'ils subissent ?  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Original'Trouduc

La pauvre, elle est complètement perchée...

----------


## Lucaxor

C'est une blague, obligé, elle est pliée la moitié du clip.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est une blague, obligé, elle est pliée la moitié du clip.


Oui, ça ressemble vraiment fortement à du second degré.

Ou alors c'est très grave  ::mellow::

----------


## syphilys

c'est forcément du second degré. Enfin, faire un clip de campagne avec des chiens qui chantent... et être explosé de rire lorsque que l'on prononce pour qui on va voter huhu. Surtout que j'imagine que Mc Cain et sa folle de co-listière ne sont pas vraiment fan de sexualité dans leurs programmes...

----------


## Sig le Troll

Haha, ste vieille défoncée. xD

----------


## Gérard le Canard

elle a pas plie du slip par contre, heureusement vue son age avance. elle doit bien avoir 40 berges (pour les anciens, oubliez ce message)

----------


## lokideath

Ca fait pitié ce genre de vidéo...

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ils sont censés convaincre qui ?!

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> Ils sont censés convaincre qui ?!


Rassures toi, tu ne fais pas partie de la cible !  :;):

----------


## thauthau

Moi elle m'a convaincu, je voterai Mc Cain au prochaines européennes :

Tous avec moi : On veux des chips !

----------


## Jotunn

La seule question que je me pose c'est: a-t-elle des relations sexuelles avec ses chiens?  ::XD::

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> La seule question que je me pose c'est: a-t-elle des relations sexuelles avec ses chiens?


Je suis sur qu'elle a déjà du tester...  ::ninja::

----------


## picha67

> La seule question que je me pose c'est: a-t-elle des relations sexuelles avec ses chiens?


Oui... Mais c'est ses chiens.

----------


## Shai Hulud

Aucune classe, cette femme, même en considérant le second degré.

----------

